# Early Colson~Tandem project



## okozzy (Mar 16, 2015)

*Early Tandem {Coloson} project*

I've been working on this one for a couple of years now, slow going, but making progress.

Pictures are from as found (N.Y.) condition, stripped down to bare metal and primer as of yesterday.

Really want to get her done this spring.


----------



## okozzy (Mar 17, 2015)

All the bits and pieces...


----------



## vincev (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice project.Keep us posted.


----------

